

Ask HN: How have you used Amazon SQS successfully? - BlueSkies

After reading up on Amazon Simple Queue Service (SQS), I have concerns about how to use it effectively.   Ordering is not guaranteed and a read from a queue may sometimes show "empty" when in fact there are more entries to process (apparently has to do with how the data is distributed, per their documentation).<p>I'm interested in how other hackers have been able to make good use of SQS and possibly overcome these issues?
======
ropiku
I use it to separate and scale parts of my application.

More specifically I am building a continuous integration application in Ruby
and using SQS as build and result queues from which EC2 instances pick up
tasks, builds them then add into the result queue. I don't need ordering and
don't mind a few seconds of latency.

PS: If you are interested in beta testing it please drop me a line.

